# Grafiken werden teilweise mit [AD] angezeigt



## alpager (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe unter Windows XP Professional Firefox 2.0 installiert. Leider werden auf manchen Sites Grafiken teilweise nicht angezeigt. Statt eines Bildes steht dort nur   [AD]  

Surfen mit Internet-Explorer 6 führt zum gleichen Ergebnis.

Ich bin von Analogmodem auf  DSL umgestiegen und habe FRITZ!DSL Protect aktiviert.

Wer weiß einen Rat.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

alpager


----------

